# My new baby!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here she is.......aint she GORGEOUS!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

she is a beauty!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

she's a little DOLL!! let's see more of her!!

Tim


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG Dawn, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, so pretty! Kinda reminds me of what Annissa's Sabby might have looked like as a kitten.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, yes yes she is so cute! Let's see some more pictures, I know you have more


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I am so jealous! She's is perfect! 
MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

She is a perfect little ball of cuteness. I am demanding more pics as well.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

she is so pretty! please show us more pictures, she's such a doll! I love her face, so cute!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

A real beauty!!!  More pictures please :roll:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe thanks everyone......

I have a question for everyone who has had kittens....
she is me very first kitten and I have been keeping her mainly isolated in 1 room for 2 weeks now....well....she wants to get out in the house and explore, explore, explore. 
I dont have many pics yet cuz' she is still *really* jumpy and nervous. She got scared on 2 different occasions and once pee'd on me and the other time she pooped on the floor.
How do I know when I can trust her to find her way back to the litterboxes? I dont think she is as ready as she wants to be.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Well as long as the litter box is not moved from where it has been I think she will be alright, I remember one incident where Puma and I had a little problem. But the litter box comes almost as an instinct for them because they can dig and cover so she will probably seek it out. 

I say let her explore.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

she is absolutely gorgeous! More pictures! More more more!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

ok....I have 3 litterboxes right now....I have been afraid to let her roam at night because I dont want my other cat to be mean to her.
They seem to get along great so far....playing chase and grooming each other.....but Mi' Mi' can get a little too rough. I am over protective too.
At what point to just let them just have at it???


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

How CUTE! Of course, I'm biased because your little kitten looks just like my Sabby! Have you named her yet? Is she a Sabatina?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know Annissa....remember way back when I think I pm'd you about Sabby....I think I did if I remember right.....Well......at that time Bosco was my only boy...(bless his soul)

I got Mi' Mi' and I thought maybe, just maybe, I could have 2 cats...
I called on an ad in the paper for this little one and I almost crapped my pants when she brought the kitten out to show her to me...
I just was not expecting her to look like that.....and I could not believe she was the last kitten left. I am truly blessed. Her name is Duchess.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

heart melting...

What a sweetheart!! Some kitties are nervous and jumpy (I have two of those types myself - one is way worse than the other). In terms of when to let them "have at it" - I wouldn't hesitate to wait a while longer, until YOU feel comfortable with how they are together. I recall there were some agression issues with Mi' Mi' (right?) - take heart, though, it sounds like it's going pretty well. ACK! SO cute. I WANT her :twisted: 

She really does look a LOT like Sabby! That was my first thought when I saw that picture. How about "Sabina" or "Sabine"? Although, I bet she has a name after two weeks with you.

More pictures! MORE pictures!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Mi' Mi' is not as aggressive right now because we figured out that she went into heat.....she is still moody. I hope that gets better after she gets spayed! She will be laying with the kitten one second grooming her and then 3 seconds later chasing her in a not nice way...then I seperate them again....I pray this works out!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Well that is good news! I have to say, your situation doesn't sound bad - there's grooming and playing (and, yes, sometimes it gets out of hand, but still...). I think those are GREAT signs that you have the start of a good friendship going on there. After a little while, Duchess will be braver, and will be better able to deal with Mi' Mi's chasing, and you can slowly ease back in separating them. I would keep watching them, though, during these first few weeks together.

I'm not positive, but based on my own experience, the peeing and pooping in those scary situations is a very normal and common reaction. Pfeffa tends to pee when scared - usually this means in her carrier on the way to the vet, but she's also done the run-away-peeing thing too. Norville also was a pee-er and poop-er when in the carrier in the car. I think it was his reaction to stress.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....since my last post...she just pee'd on my daughter.
She was holding her and the other kids got really loud.
So back in the room for today.....I cant say I blame her since I am 
babysitting today so there are _even more kids_.....
they begged and begged me to see the kitten. That didnt work!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn, she is so special! She is absolutelyl adorable. She's a baby, and easily startled. Just take her to the litter box after accidents. I think all will be ok. I'm so glad you got a new baby!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I almost missed this post. I'm so happy you have a new baby! Congratulations! She is sooooooo cute....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You got another one! I am so super jealous. Pick up some Rescue Remedy from GNC.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Rescue Remedy......ForJazz....did you try it?
I am a sceptical about things like that.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I did. And I don't know why, but it worked for my cats.


----------

